# Encendido de 3595



## julianlaplata (Ago 20, 2005)

Hola buenas es mi primer post, y ando investigando sobre el encendido del 3595. El problema es que no anda por alguna razón el boton de encendido, sin embargo cuando se lo pone a cargar la batería este funciona perfectamente. 
Me han dicho q el repuesto tiene un costo de $30 y la mano de obra es de $20, ahora bien tengo dos lecturas:
-si es un repuesto, es una placa o un microswitch?
-es lo suficientemente fácil de reemplazar? tengo conocimientos técnicos, pero el miedo  uno siempre lo tiene... en una de esas hasta lo puedo arreglar yo mismo y ahorrarme la mano de obra.  

Bueno sin mas q preguntar, un saludo.

pd: porque  el flasheo es ilegal?


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Ago 20, 2005)

El boton de encendido no es mas que un microswitch el cual puedes probar con un multimetro o simplemente cortocirtuitando sus pines, caso en el cual el teléfono debe encender. El reemplazo es simple, claro que debes tener un repuesto similar y por supuesto mucho cuidado al soldar ya que trata de componentes de montaje superficial y son muy sensibles al calor.

En cuanto al flasheo. Todos los teléfonos GSM tienen un numero que los identifica en todo el mundo, llamado IMEI (International Mobile Equipment Identity) este numero es único e intransferible y por tanto no puede ser cambiado. Cuando los teléfonos son robados, la compañía que le prestaba sus servicios, bloquea el teléfono teniendo en cuenta su numero IMEI e inmediatamente el teléfono queda deshabilitado, para volverlo a habilitar se utiliza un procedimiento de flasheo en el cual se cambia el numero IMEI.

Espero que hallas entendido,

Saludos.


----------



## julianlaplata (Ago 21, 2005)

gracias por la respuesta Li-ion, yo pense q el termino "flashear" correspondia con la accion de, por ejemplo, cambiar el firmware del telefono (como quien le hace un tuning a su auto).
saludos!


----------



## HIRHOSHY (May 12, 2006)

la mayoria de los nokias , lo mas logico es revisar si el key o llave o swithc este trabajando correctamente, y si estan bien estos tipicos nokias llevan siempre como funcion principal el rectificado o en su caso su proteccion, usando un diodo , que siempre va directo a tierra, gnd, negativo o como gusten decirlo, esto simplemente va directo a tierra mediante la llave o power on , lo cual logicamente nos da a entender que se puede hacer siempre un jumper o puente de diodo a tierra


----------



## robin r (May 30, 2006)

el power se pone a tierra por unos segundos y enciende


----------

